# Still waiting...



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Some of you are already familiar with my Beulah. I don't have an EDD for her, we kee our buck and her together (used to lol) but she's progressing nicely, it's just hard for me to tell what's going on with her. I'm a new goat momma and this is my very first time kidding. I'm very excited! Here are pics from yesterday. As soon as I finish up what I'm doing, I'm going out to get new pics from today and I'll share. 
What do y'all think?


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I would just like your opinions/advice on how much longer you think she has to go before kidding. I have a camera set up and I watch her like a hawk. She stretches a lot and yawns a lot and eats and lays around. She also does a lot of fence rubbing and peeing and jumping up on her hind legs to stretch like that. She’s still eating normally and is very very affectionate. She doesn’t like me messing with her udder or checking her ligs which have been soft and squishy and then back to harder again. She’s been doing that for a couple weeks now. But her udder grew significantly since yesterday, so that’s new. And the discharge is almost constant. No smell to it, her breath doesn’t smell sweet or her urine. I think she’s perfectly healthy, just very very pregnant. As you can see in the pics, her vulva is very puffy and has been like that for a month and a half.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

The only change with her back end that I’ve noticed the last couple days is her anus. It’s also quite puffy and didn’t look like that before. Her tail is also at a weird angle sometimes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is hard to say.

When the udder begins to form, it could be 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> It is hard to say.
> 
> When the udder begins to form, it could be 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.


She started to bag up about a month ago. But this last week it has really grown, and it grew tight overnight. It's very very tight today. Like no give to it at all.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Pics from just a few minutes ago today. Her vulva is OPEN!! It also looks like she's dropped her belly.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Poppy’s ligaments are gone and her back end is squishy feeling around her tail head. She hasn’t been eating much at all today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like she is close, unless her rumen is off, is ill or her ketones are off or calcium level is low.
Get a temp in case if you are unsure or feel she may not be there yet.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

She’s acting fine and walking around but seems restless. Almost like she’s looking for something but can’t find it. She just keeps walking around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It may be close to time then.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Is this advice to me or to midnightraven? This is confusing to me, sorry.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m sorry I shouldn’t have piggy backed off your post


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

From what I know, belly dropping means that the kids are in place for her to give birth. It may be soon, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I am really hoping for baby soon


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The Black and Tan goat looks close the gray has awhile to go I think. This is so confusing when two people are showing their goats. Separate threads work better.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I agree. This is my thread. I created it because I’m looking for advice. I don’t mind that others want advice too but it makes it super confusing. My Beulah is the tan and black and white doe. I think she’ll kid soon. Well I hope she does lol


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Beulah looks like she still has a few days. Watch her for prolapse, her vulva being open like that makes me think she has a minor vaginal prolapse starting. Her udder looks like it has a way to go still.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

mariella said:


> Beulah looks like she still has a few days. Watch her for prolapse, her vulva being open like that makes me think she has a minor vaginal prolapse starting. Her udder looks like it has a way to go still.


It just started looking open today. I don't see a prolapse. Hopefully she doesn't get one!


----------



## LisaCan89 (Sep 21, 2016)

Lindsay1983 said:


> View attachment 197813
> View attachment 197811
> View attachment 197809
> View attachment 197807
> Pics from just a few minutes ago today. Her vulva is OPEN!! It also looks like she's dropped her belly.


She looks super close to me but that's all I can say. The best I know is the ligaments and the stream. Her udder has for sure grown and her vulva looks ready. All you can do is keep an eye on her like you have been and wait as excruciating as that is lol.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

LisaCan89 said:


> She looks super close to me but that's all I can say. The best I know is the ligaments and the stream. Her udder has for sure grown and her vulva looks ready. All you can do is keep an eye on her like you have been and wait as excruciating as that is lol.


Thank you, I absolutely will. I can't stop watching her lol it's a bad obsession!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Both of these goats have a minor prolapse. This is actually really common in Nigerian dwarfs.

The black and tan will kid first.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Oh wow I’ll have to google it I guess. Yikes!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's nothing that needs done unless it starts sticking out all the time. While it's still contained inside or only sticks out while laying down it is just there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Brandy T (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is also reaching her due date. She is a second freshener that had triplets her first time! 
I got her from some folks that didn't know she was bred and walked out to babies one day. 
She prolapsed this morning, it was hanging out about 3 inches. It was horrifying. I cleaned her off really good and gently pushed it back in. Now I'm going out every few hours to check on her because if she does it again I will be getting a vet out.

I expect triplets.. but won't be to surprised if she has quads.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Jan 29, 2021)

I am not sure how reliable, but I read something about when the teats on the goat protrude outward, it's within 48 hours of delivery.
Also, something "new" I read last night, was if you pull down here eyelid, if it's bloodshot she's within 24 hours...?


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

Brandy T said:


> I have a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is also reaching her due date. She is a second freshener that had triplets her first time!
> I got her from some folks that didn't know she was bred and walked out to babies one day.
> She prolapsed this morning, it was hanging out about 3 inches. It was horrifying. I cleaned her off really good and gently pushed it back in. Now I'm going out every few hours to check on her because if she does it again I will be getting a vet out.
> 
> I expect triplets.. but won't be to surprised if she has quads.


Oh my goodness!! I hope it stays in!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Oh wow! She looks super close to me, but that's a completely uneducated guess. Hopefully all goes well


----------

